

Video: The Gradual Demise of Social Media Marketing... AWESOME. - derekc
http://blog.louisgray.com/2010/05/video-gradual-demise-of-social-media.html

======
DenisM
protip: adding "awesome" in all caps will turn people away from your
submission.

~~~
louismg
Too bad I didn't put AWESOME in the initial post. :)

